# Signs of getting ready to spit fry.



## deek3579 (Mar 5, 2013)

My yellow lab has been holding since approx. March 1 (probably a couple days before I just noticed on the 1st) but I was just wondering what I should be watching for. She has been very inactive today and is hiding more.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine seem to often swim frantically around the tank, and up and down the glass, as if they are trying to find a good spot for them. She could take as much as a few more weeks.


----------



## deek3579 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm getting very anxious for her to spit. I don't know if I will be able to last a few more weeks! Haha.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, the females goes completely frantic.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

If she is hungry, she could spit earlier than anticipated.


----------



## deek3579 (Mar 5, 2013)

I want to have her spit naturally but is there a certain time that I should strip her. I can see the fry in her mouth.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No need to strip unless she is suffering from starvation.


----------



## deek3579 (Mar 5, 2013)

So she is starting to freak out. About how much longer? Sorry if I'm being annoying I'm just really excited and it feels like I've been waiting forever!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The frantic phase can last a couple of days. If you are impatient, just strip her. :thumb:


----------

